# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  تحديث أندرويد 5.0 يصل إلى HTC One M8

## mohamed73

حان الوقت لأندرويد Lollipop 5 “المصًاصة” بالوصول لهاتف HTC One M8 بعد العديد من الوعود والتسريبات عن قدوم التحديث قريباً.حيث أعلن اليوم Mo Versi نائب رئيس إدارة المنتجات في HTC عبر تغريدة  على تويتر أن تحديث أندرويد 5 حصل اليوم على الموافقة النهائية من Google  وسيبدأ بالوصول تدريجياً بدءاً من الليلة إلى هواتف HTC One M8، من الجدير  بالذكر أن أبرز ما يتضمنه التحديث الجديد: تحديث واجهة المستخدم HTC Sense  إلی الإصدار السادس، حيث تبدو الواجهة قريبة جداً من واجهات جوجل  القياسية حيث اتّبعت النمط الجديد لقائمة تعدد المهام، كما استخدمت أسلوب  التنبيهات على شاشة القفل الخاص بنسخة أندرويد 5.0 نفسه والعديد من  التحسينات الجديدة. _الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## ezzat2007

بارك الله فيك .........

----------


## momo2004

بارك الله فيك

----------


## dreamwork

بارك الله فيك

----------

